# Rana lessonae



## Easy (22. Juni 2017)

Hallo,
bin neu hier bei euch im forum und suche nach leuten die in ihren gartenteichen Rana lessonae (kl. __ teichfrosch) pflegen und hegen.ich bräuchte informationen über das optimale biotop der art, weil ich diese __ Frösche auch in naher zukunft in meinem garten pflegen möchte ( natürlich nur auf legalen weg.)

vg easy


----------



## butzbacher (23. Juni 2017)

Hallo,

warum diese Fixierung auf den Kleinen Wasserfrosch? Weiterhin frage ich mich, was du bei einem Wildtier unter pflegen und hegen verstehst? Welchen legalen Weg stellst du dir denn vor?

Akzeptiere doch einfach die Arten, welche sich von selbst ansiedeln. Sollte anstatt _Pelophylax lessonae _doch _Pelophylax „esculentus“ _in deinen Teich einziehen, willst du den dann rausschmeißen? Könntest du überhaupt sicher diese zwei Arten unterscheiden? Ich beschäftige mich seit 30 Jahren mit Amphibien und Reptilien und würde es mir nicht 100%ig zutrauen.

Gruß André


----------



## Easy (23. Juni 2017)

Hallo Andre,
ich möchte keine hybriden aus kl.__ teichfrosch x __ seefrosch,da gibt es schon genügend von,der kleine teichfrosch wird immer seltener wie auch __ laubfrösche, da gibt es mehr tiere 
bei privat leuten als noch in der freien natur. die zb. ihre tiere hegen und pflegen. damit meine ich nachzüchten und somit erhalten.
rana lassonae ist der kleinste von unseren grünfröschen. männchen werden ca. 4,5-5,5cm groß weibchen minimal größer.
ich sehe das als arterhaltung an! 

vg easy


----------



## Christine (23. Juni 2017)

Na, vielleicht solltest Du Dich erst einmal intensiv mit den rechtlichen Bestimmungen vertraut machen, denn einfach mal nachzüchten und auswildern ist nicht.


----------



## butzbacher (23. Juni 2017)

Easy schrieb:


> Hallo Andre,
> ...männchen werden ca. 4,5-5,5cm groß weibchen minimal größer.
> 
> vg easy



Ich weiß, wie groß die Tiere werden. Jedoch wenn sich die Hybriden genetisch eher dem Kl.. Wasserfrosch annähern, sind sie schwer bis gar nicht zu unterscheiden.

Und der Aussage von Christine gibt es nichts hinzuzufügen.


----------



## Easy (23. Juni 2017)

Hallo,
habe ich mit einer silbe erwähnt, das ich so etwas vorhabe? ich möchte die tiere ganz legal mit herkunftsnachweis und sie dann auch bei mir anmelden.
natürlich würde ich dann später mal bei nachzucht tiere gerne an gleichgesinnte weitergeben.

vg easy

@ Andre,
bei mir gäbe es keine annäherungen, da ich die __ frösche in einem freilandterrarium halten würde

vg. easy


----------



## Christine (23. Juni 2017)

Na in dem Fall ist doch der erste Ansprechpartner der Züchter der Tierchen. Denn so ein - wenn auch Freiland - Terrarium ist doch nicht mit einem Teich in freier Gartenwildbahn zu vergleichen, da diese in der Regel nicht für den Frosch gebaut sind, sondern der Frosch zufällig entscheidet, dass es ihm gefällt. 
Und ob das nun kleiner __ Teichfrosch oder __ Seefrosch oder eine Kreuzung ist - ich sage mal, 95% der User hier haben einfach grüne Wasserfrösche im Teich.


----------



## troll20 (23. Juni 2017)

Mir stellt sich da nur die Frage, wozu? Wenn man sie als Arterhaltung nicht mal wieder auswildern darf


----------



## Easy (23. Juni 2017)

Hallo Rene,
wenn sich gleichgesinnte zusammenschließen entsteht so auch ein projekt. wichtig ist mir erstmal nur das diese art nicht irgendwann ganz verschwindet.
Naturschutzgesetze sind immer nur solange gut wie nicht ne neue autobahn,häuser oder gar ein neues industriegebiet gebraucht wird.

vg.easy


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (23. Juni 2017)

Hi Esay,

"ich will keine Teichfrösche weil es von den Hybriden schon genug gibt"

was hier aber zu beachten ist ist das der __ Teichfrosch eine rein natürlich auftretende Hybride ist die immer dort vorkommt/entsteht wo kleine Wasserfrösche und Seefrösche im selben Gewässer leben. Das sind keine Bastarde die mal in menschlicher Obhut entstanden, dann ausgesetzt wurden und durch die weitere Vermehrung eine der Elternarten "ausrotten"
Das nennt sich halt Evulotion, selbst wenn irgendwann kleiner Wasserfosch und __ Seefrosch verschwinden sollten weil sie in neuen Arten aufgehen


MfG Frank


----------



## Easy (23. Juni 2017)

Hallo Frank,
alles richtig was du sagst aber soweit muss es ja nicht kommen. ich will es jedenfalls mal versuchen! es gibt ja solche auswilderungsprogramme schon siehe laubfrosch und __ sumpfschildkröte, da arbeiten auch naturschutzbehörden mit privat züchtern zusammen an solchen projekten.

vg easy


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (24. Juni 2017)

Hi,

und das ist mit so was aber halt auch rein gar net vergleichbar.

Hyla aborea und Emys orbicularis z.B sind ja net wegen "natürlicher" Hybridisierung selten sondern allein wegen Zerstörung ihrerer Lebensräume. Nur da bringt so was etwas wenn zerstörte Lebensräume wieder hergestellt wurden und die "augewilderte" Nachzuchten auch dann möglichst immer nur aus den direkten Umfeld der vorher dort lebenden Tiere/Pflanzen stammen  (sonst gibt es Fauenenverfälschungen)


----------



## Wetterleuchten (24. Juni 2017)

Hallo Easy,
ich find's erst mal gut, dass du dir da überhaupt Gedanken drum machst.


Easy schrieb:


> da arbeiten auch naturschutzbehörden mit privat züchtern zusammen an solchen projekten.


Dann wäre die zuständige Naturschutzbehörde ja dein erster Ansprechpartner, bzw. Naturschutzverbände in deiner Gegend. Denn wie schon angemerkt wurde, macht das alles ja nur Sinn, wenn die Bedingungen für die Zielart überhaupt stimmen. Ich finde es grundsätzlich problematisch, Wildtiere in Gefangenschaft zu halten. Ist das für gefährdete Arten nicht eh verboten?
Grundsätzlich meine ich, es ist am besten, wenn jeder erst mal "vor der eigenen Tür kehrt". sprich: das eigene direkte Umfeld, in dem Fall Haus und Garten mal gründlich hinsichtlich Wildtierfreundlichkeit durchanalysiert und entsprechend Verbesserungen vornimmt. Das ist der erste Beitrag zur Artenvielfalt, den jeder selbst und mit wenig Aufwand leisten kann.
Um gefährdete Arten "draußen" außerhalb des eigenen Grundstücks zu unterstützen, würde ich mich mit Leuten vor Ort vernetzen, die die Situation - Artenbestand, Biotopbeschaffenheit, Landschaftsplanung usw.-  kennen.

Wenn du nun auf eine bestimmte Froschart"fixiert" bist, kommt der in deinem direkten Umfeld überhaupt vor? Dann kannst du die Bedingungen so gestalten, dass er dir freiwillig zuwandert. So in etwa sollte das dann bei dir aussehen: * defekter Link entfernt *
Aber "lautstarker Rufer", willst du den wirklich haben?


----------



## Tottoabs (22. Juli 2017)

Wenn jemand eine bestimmte heimische Reptilien halten will und das den Bestimmungen nach macht, finde ich das OK.
Wenn später vielleicht mal Forscher oder Biologen auf die Tiere dann zurückgreife können ist das doch auch nicht schlecht. 
Vielleicht werden die mal wirklich zum Aus-wildern gesucht oder aus sonst welchen Gründen.


----------



## Wetterleuchten (22. Juli 2017)

Sorry, aber nach meinem Verständnis ist diese Art der Argumentation so voll von Konjunktiven und unwahrscheinlichen Eventualitäten, dass es mMn in die gleiche Kategorie gehört wie von Wasservögeln "angesiedelter" Fischlaich in Kleingewässern: nichts ist gänzlich unmöglich, aber hier trotzdem wenig realistisch. Warum sollten Biologen für Auswilderungsprojekte, die auch eher die Ausnahme in der Naturschutzarbeit sind, ausgerechnet auf private, nicht nachvollziehbar dokumentierte Tierbestände, von Leuten, die sie nicht kennen und die nicht nachvollziehbar in wissenschaftlichen und naturschützrischen Mindesstandarts qualifiziert sind, zurückgreifen wollen?

Erinnert mich btw. ein bisschen an die Diskussionen von Archäologen mit selbsternannten schatzsuchenden Sondengängern, die nicht begreifen, dass es gar nicht so sehr auf das gefundene Edelmetall ankommt sondern erst die Fundlage und das ganze unscheinbare "Begleitzeugs" den Fund wissenschaftlich auswertbar machen und dass sie mit ihrer Schatzgräberei Fundorte zerstören und für die Forschung unbrauchbar machen. Interessierte "Schatzsucher" können sich hingehen von Denkmalämtern oder fachlich qualifizierten Vereinen so ausbilden lassen, dass sie sich tatsächlich auch konstruktiv einbringen können. Dann würden sich eigenmächtige Grabungen aber nachvollziehbar verbieten.

Im Naturschutz ist das eigentlich ähnlich.


----------



## Easy (25. Mai 2022)

Hallo zusammen,
Endlich habe ich seit einigen Monaten den kleinen Teichfroch/Pelophylax lessonae  in meiner Obhut und Ihn  dieses Jahr schon erfolgreich nachgezogen. Natürlich alles ganz legal,alle Tiere sind bei meiner Behörde angemeldet. Es sind für mich sehr interessante kleine __ Frösche die ich dank der Nachzucht die mir jetzt gelungen ist, auch schon an vielen Leuten weitergeben konnte was für mich auch eine Arterhaltung im weitesten Sinne ist.
Gruß Easy


----------

